# MacGregor MacTec NVG2 Draw



## kid2 (Jul 25, 2009)

well iv played my round of golf today with arguably the best underestimated driver i have ever hit and iv tried a lot..... The MacGregor MacTec NVG2 Draw......i didnt miss one fairway with it all day...anyone struggling with a slice a power fade or who is either a little wayward off the tee or short is mad not to try this.... my playing partners who are not short off the tee were astonished when i was out driving them and straight on average 40 to 50 yards longer...this is a peach of a club and ill never part with it .... it puts manners on my Ping G10... Brand snobs can keep their high end equipment iv got the bargain of the centuary....


----------



## tebbs19 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree about the MacTec Driver. An excellent club. Quite a distinctive sound, but once you get used to it, it's a great club. Good on the eye, and it's made my drives straight and long. Anyone tried the 3 & 5 Woods as I would consider trying them too.


----------



## RGDave (Jan 15, 2010)

I nearly bought one ages ago but I wanted a little more loft. My local range pro had a few and kept one for himself. He still has it.....I think that says a bit when his shop is full of Ping and Taylor Made drivers!!!
Good news for you.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 15, 2010)

Couldn't get on with it when I tried it but I know a few guys who wont part with them.


----------



## n8dog (Jan 16, 2010)

Well ive tried the 3 wood and it was excellent, it has to be the longest 3 wood i have tried amazing distance. However i have only hit the driver once, i used my mates and on the 1st shot the head flew off into the range, he wasn't too happy.

............................................................

play off 11.7

Ping G10 9 stiff Grafalloy Prolaunch Red
titleist 906f4 18.5 stiff aldila vs proto 85s
titleist 585-h 21* s400
ping s59 tours 4-pw s400
Ping Tour W 50* s400
cleveland cg10 54* s400
scotty cameron studio design 1.5


----------



## kid2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all
When i posted this last july i wasnt sure of the feedback i was going to get . The replies say it all  
Anyway i still use mine and i have to say that i dont think i will ever part with it......I hit most fairways with it and the slice that once haunted me is long gone also part due to the fact that im gripping the club properly....My only concern with the MacGregor is the grip.....To me it feels slimmer than my wilson clubs but as im due a regrip soon i will change them all......Give your new driver time and it will amaze you when you least expect it.....I amd creaming mine at least 40yrds longer than when i had my G10
Im averaging 260/280 now any time i use it...


----------

